# LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.

## someone12345

Hi!

I build 32bit bin packages of nxserver-freenx and installed them on a amd64 machine. When I cannot to that machine via nxclient I get dozens of 

ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/NX/lib/libX11.so.6.2' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.

ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/NX/lib/libXext.so.6.4' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.

ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/NX/lib/libXcompext.so.1' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.

ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/NX/lib/libXrender.so.1.2' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.

ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/NX/lib/libX11.so.6.2' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.

ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/NX/lib/libXext.so.6.4' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.

ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/NX/lib/libXcompext.so.1' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.

ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/NX/lib/libXrender.so.1.2' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.

ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/NX/lib/libX11.so.6.2' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.

ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/NX/lib/libXext.so.6.4' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.

ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/NX/lib/libXcompext.so.1' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.

ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/NX/lib/libXrender.so.1.2' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored

Well, while everything's working fine this is quite annoying. What is this all about actually? 32<->64bit lib linking issue?

----------

## rafelbev

I got the same error. Did you manage to resolve it ?

----------

